# MTH Parts



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone cracked the code how to find part numbers on the MTH website? I wanted to order a couple of simple items, the rechargeable battery for Proto-Sound engines and some traction tires. I can't for the life of me find any parts list, and they don't seem to answer their emails.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Has anyone cracked the code how to find part numbers on the MTH website? I wanted to order a couple of simple items, the rechargeable battery for Proto-Sound engines and some traction tires. I can't for the life of me find any parts list, and they don't seem to answer their emails.



B&M should know.

Though I don't see much posted by him anymore?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It takes Lionel some time to respond as a rule, but they do normally answer queries. I'm unimpressed with MTH, it'll make me think twice before buying more of their stuff.


----------



## bigdogjeff1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*mth parts*

i always did good with mth u call overthere ask for marge she will help in any way she can. i have gotten parts in a weeks time. I also dropped a engine and cracked the trucks an they sent call tag repaired it for free and sent it back, like it was new and very well could of been i cant tell.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sent an email a week ago, never got any kind of response. Since I have no idea what the part numbers are, due to the fact there doesn't seem to be any on-line part number list, I don't really know what to order.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

MTH Site

Service 

Parts


1) Start Here

Search battery Got this 50-1028

and this 50-1024

The tire is harder.

The battery is a Radio Shack Item.

The model number would help.


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Has anyone cracked the code how to find part numbers on the MTH website? I wanted to order a couple of simple items, the rechargeable battery for Proto-Sound engines and some traction tires. I can't for the life of me find any parts list, and they don't seem to answer their emails.


Call them! I always get right through and talk to a human in the U.S.

Here's a link that show u how to find an exploded view.

https://extranet.mth-railking.com/partsorder/


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Has anyone cracked the code how to find part numbers on the MTH website? I wanted to order a couple of simple items, the rechargeable battery for Proto-Sound engines and some traction tires. I can't for the life of me find any parts list, and they don't seem to answer their emails.


BTW, I see you're in SE Pa too. Have you tried locally? These are pretty common items... you might be able to save shipping. You'll pay tax though. No biggie on these items. I know I saw the battery locally for $10 and the tires are usually a couple bucks a piece.

They're not using NiCd batteries anymore. They sent me a NiMh under warranty.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No dice, I tried that link, and they don't have either of the engines I looked for on a search. 

I also looked all over the place, and I can't find a phone number on their site anywhere to talk to a human. 

User friendly, it is not!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's an example of what I get on a search. Not very useful.

First I searched for my Streetcar.










Next, I looked for my S2 Turbine Steam Engine, same result.


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's the phone number: 410-381-2580 it was right there at the bottom of the "About us" page along with their address.

Link to traction tire chart:

http://www.mth-railking.com/service/parts/Traction-Tire-chart.pdf

Your model # isn't shown but they do show a sc 6-8-6

From the looks of it, you'll need to call. Not sure why they'd have some parts catalogs on line and not others.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't know how I missed the phone number. I'll have to give them a call. I ordered the batteries from Radio Shack, they have a much more organized web site. 

I see that Brasseur has them, I think I'll just order there, much less heartburn.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Please posts the part numbers for future reference.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Which part numbers are you referring to? The traction tire part numbers are in the traction tire chart that *vladio* posted, the Radio Shack number for the compatible battery recommended by MTH is 3633296, it's an 8.4V NiMh battery.

FWIW, on a search on MTH parts, I came across a number of boards and threads that had the same comments I had, PITA to order parts from MTH.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That covers it.

The chart is a great reference too.
Mth has a blurb about parts. They want to sell through a dealer.


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> FWIW, on a search on MTH parts, I came across a number of boards and threads that had the same comments I had, PITA to order parts from MTH.


I agree. Most companies have no idea how to use the internet. They'd simplify things so much if they had all the info of a model number front and center. Type in your model number and a page comes up with everything for that model instead of having it scattered over multiple pages.

Why not have a "parts" part of their website that has exploded views of ALL their products with part numbers and a simple way of selecting the parts and keying in you CC number to order?... Ah hem... MTH?


Glad it worked out for ya!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Let me ask a dumb question. Why can't you use a regular, alkaline 9. volt battery?? I have a switcher with sounds, and I used a 9 volt with great success. Will it do harm??


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's dangerous, since the circuit recharges it. At least, every warning label I have seen.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Let me ask a dumb question. Why can't you use a regular, alkaline 9. volt battery?? I have a switcher with sounds, and I used a 9 volt with great success. Will it do harm??


T-Man is correct. MTH says you can use a standard battery as a temporary measure, but it's not a permanent solution. I suspect since it's terminal voltage is over the fully charged 8.4V of the rechargable that it won't trigger the charging circuit.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------

